# Extend height of interior balcony railings by feet?



## nkplancich (Oct 22, 2010)

*In SAME situation - any solutions?*

We are in the EXACT same boat and are also amazed there are no easy solutions out there! We've thought about some netting but of course that will be very ugly...maybe coated wire? Did you ever hear any other ideas, or come to a solution? Thanks for any feedback...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Boy, this post brought back some long forgotten memories.

My after school babysitter greeted me in the driveway as I returned from work----

It seem the girls had flipped a couple of mattresses over the balcony railing and were preparing to jump,when she arrived at the house!

I had to laugh,----now they are all grown up with kids of their own---Mike--


----------



## denemante (Apr 2, 2010)

*finished project*

I finally came up with something. This required 6 panels of lexan, mahagony top rails, quarter round and wall plates, and an iron rod that goes up into the ceiling. But in the end, it actually looks like it belongs. In fact, comments so far is that it is actually an improvement. It was not a difficult project. The hardest part is measuring so everthing is exact over the longer runs. I think it was about $450 total. BTW - next project is to replace the white balusters with iron - which is why I went with the iron (hollow with steel rod inside) front support. The iron rod is capped in the attic with a 2x4 - so technically, this setup is stronger than it was originally.


----------



## denemante (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh - and BTW - on the left side (long run) there was no stud in the wall to tie the end of the left top railing into. You can see what I did - I marked where it would end, and carefully cut out a section of drywall. Then I installed a 2x8 horizontally inside the wall, replaced the piece of drywall, taped and patched. Perfact anchor point for end plate.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Nice---I wondered how you would pull off that job.


----------

